# Rollers



## trevor464 (Aug 7, 2019)

I've seen a lot of old threads referencing the Northern Tool roller when making homemade rollers for their raft trailer (Product: Please see replacement item# 45561. Northern Industrial Roller and Bracket Set) - these are no longer available and wondering if anyone has other similar ideas or places to get some rollers? I have the old PVC/conduit roller on my trailer now and getting tired of the sag and inefficiency. 

Thanks for any ideas thoughts


----------



## wdeutsch (Apr 27, 2020)

Harbor freight version?

132 lb. Capacity Roller Stand

I have one of these for it's actual intended use and it's of reasonable construction. I think a couple of those would work well for rafts. If I had a trailer, I'd be considering it.


----------



## cprice (May 21, 2012)

I bought these based on recommendation from another poster.









KA38


Replacment Roller KA38



www.ashlandconveyor.com

































Got them installed and they work really well.


----------



## trevor464 (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback guys! I was leaning towards the Harbor Freight ones, but am now interested in those conveyor rollers. 



cprice said:


> I bought these based on recommendation from another poster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have pics of them on your trailer by chance? I'm wondering if I could just get by with 2 of those on my 8 ft wide trailer.


----------



## cprice (May 21, 2012)

Did my pics not come through? I used 2 x 38" long side-by-side rollers. It works extremely well.


----------



## trevor464 (Aug 7, 2019)

cprice said:


> Did my pics not come through? I used 2 x 38" long side-by-side rollers. It works extremely well.


I saw the link to ashlandconveyor, but was curious if you had pics of them mounted on your trailer? If not, no prob - just wanted to get an idea on how they looked mounted. Also was curious on what brackets you used to mount them? Or if you just used some of those gate brackets from ace? (Ace 6 in. L Steel Bolt Hook 1 pk - Ace Hardware) 

Thanks again!


----------



## cprice (May 21, 2012)




----------



## cprice (May 21, 2012)

Bought the brackets from Ashland as well. 









LBRKT716H


Conveyor Roller Bracket LBRKT716H



www.ashlandconveyor.com





Also note the bars come in different lengths, you may be able to do a single longer bar or several shorter.


----------



## trevor464 (Aug 7, 2019)

cprice said:


> Bought the brackets from Ashland as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome man! Thanks again, thats exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

trevor464 said:


> Looks awesome man! Thanks again, thats exactly what I was looking for.


Another vote for Ashland Conveyor, much higher quality then Garbage Freight.


----------



## SlipShot (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm sure it has been said, but I used PVC over black pipe. I installed this several years ago with the plan to replace. The problem is it work so damn good it is hard to justify the money to replace with rollers. Yes, rollers are a better option, but this works.


----------



## trevor464 (Aug 7, 2019)

SlipShot said:


> I'm sure it has been said, but I used PVC over black pipe. I installed this several years ago with the plan to replace. The problem is it work so damn good it is hard to justify the money to replace with rollers. Yes, rollers are a better option, but this works.


I've been on that PVC pipe train for a while now and just tired of it - I agree though it works. 

I'm going to get my Ashland order in later today - anybody have a promo code by chance? Shipping is like $25

Thanks again for the feedback


----------



## cprice (May 21, 2012)

No promo code... I think I paid as much in shipping as I did for the actual pieces.

And I'll just say, the Ashland rollers work VERY well, almost too well. First launch and my boat shot off the trailer with speed. When I pulled the boat out of the water, I was at an access without a ramp, and had to lift the boat up a few feet over the rollers. Before the center of gravity tipped the boat up onto the trailer, the boat wanted to roll right back into the water. I added a winch to the trailer too, and I suspect you'd want to do the same with these rollers installed just to avoid that situation. 

With these rollers and a winch I was able to launch and load the boat almost completely on my own, and it became apparent quickly that it was well worth having them. I often go on trips with my wife and 2 young kids, sometimes have a few extra hands to help, but often do not. Now I'm confident I can handle the boat/trailer situation on my own in almost every situation.


----------



## Shaft (Aug 7, 2017)

I used rollers from Grainger, 48" wide and four eye bolts to hold them during loading/unloading, the welded eye bolts are rated at 400 lbs each, I remove the rollers for transport/dunking. I remember thinking that if I used the ashland style brackets I would definitely round off the sharp corners...


----------



## trevor464 (Aug 7, 2019)

Just an update on the thread...thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## cprice (May 21, 2012)

Looks great! Did you grind the sharp corners off the brackets?


----------



## trevor464 (Aug 7, 2019)

cprice said:


> Looks great! Did you grind the sharp corners off the brackets?


Thanks man! I am really impressed with those Ashland Rollers - I think I paid $85 total with shipping included and it was well worth it. 

I had a buddy swing over after work with an angle grinder and knocked the corners off in about 20 seconds...I think from start to finish I had them on in about 45 mins including grinding the corners and touch up sanding. 

If anyone is on the fence about DIY PVC/conduit or ordering from Ashland, its not even comparable. 

Thanks again for everyone's input in this thread, I really think it will help someone down the road. 

Trevor


----------

